
Ask HN: Web development with just a laptop? (no external monitors) - willnz
I&#x27;ve seen a number of web developers out there mention they write entire web apps (front end and back end) using just their laptop and no external monitors.<p>The ability to do that is attractive to me, as it means you can quickly change your setting and still be productive.<p>Are there specific features (even 3rd party tools) that have helped you become really proficient at doing laptop-only development?<p>I feel like there should be some Mavis Beacon style training to help you get better at using just your laptop screen for development!
======
chrisMyzel
I use a tiling window manager all the time, my X1 Carbon has a 2k screen so
it's totally doable

------
gshdg
Multiple virtual desktops

